# leaving Dims!



## shadowmaker87 (May 16, 2013)

I'm leaving Dims for good ; as in delting my account on here!


----------



## DeniseW (May 16, 2013)

good luck with that...lol


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 16, 2013)

And we care why?


----------



## loopytheone (May 16, 2013)

That's nice.


----------



## Dromond (May 16, 2013)

On a good day, I could muster a "meh" reaction to a leaving forever thread. Today I'll just point and laugh.


----------



## Cobra Verde (May 16, 2013)

You won't be missed.


----------



## tonynyc (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Saoirse (May 16, 2013)

Well apparently we all cared enough to view and reply.


----------



## Dromond (May 16, 2013)

I always care enough to make fun of people who deserve it.


----------



## penguin (May 16, 2013)

I didn't think you could delete your account.


----------



## Saoirse (May 16, 2013)

Maybe you delt it tho


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (May 16, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> Maybe you delt it tho



Well played.


----------



## dharmabean (May 16, 2013)

Who is this person?


----------



## smithnwesson (May 16, 2013)

Sooooo.... why the drama? 

Why not just quit visiting the site and posting? 

Do you expect us to beg you to stay or to tell you not to let the door hit you in the ass?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 16, 2013)

smithnwesson said:


> Sooooo.... why the drama?
> 
> Why not just quit visiting the site and posting?
> 
> Do you expect us to beg you to stay or to tell you not to let the door hit you in the ass?



Social media have changed the way we do things: it's fairly commonplace to inform the public of _everything_ you do. On my way back from class the other day a young man passed me while earnestly informing his cell phone that "I'm going to the bathroom now, and I'm going to..." At that point the men's room mercifully swallowed him up.


----------



## EMH1701 (May 16, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Social media have changed the way we do things: it's fairly commonplace to inform the public of _everything_ you do. On my way back from class the other day a young man passed me while earnestly informing his cell phone that "I'm going to the bathroom now, and I'm going to..." At that point the men's room mercifully swallowed him up.



 There is such a thing as TMI.


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> Who is this person?



You know that was what I was thinking

my guess someone who hasn't really interacted but wants attention........ I could be wrong though


----------



## Yukikaze (May 16, 2013)

This would have been better if no one responded


----------



## FrancescaBombshell (May 16, 2013)

lol yeah it would have been!



Yukikaze said:


> This would have been better if no one responded


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 17, 2013)

Yukikaze said:


> This would have been better if no one responded





FrancescaBombshell said:


> lol yeah it would have been!




Threads are like people: they're never the way they ought to be; they're the way they are.


----------



## MattB (May 17, 2013)

I am also leaving Dims, as in- I will be back later!!


----------



## LeoGibson (May 17, 2013)

MattB said:


> I am also leaving Dims, as in- I will be back later!!



No you can't go! Stay, stay. For the love of God don't go!

Oh wait, you'll be back later, carry on then.


----------



## NYCGabriel (May 17, 2013)

shadowmaker87 said:


> I'm leaving Dims for good ; as in delting my account on here!



no please. stop. don't go. things won't be the same without you.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 17, 2013)

Not a single fuck was given.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 17, 2013)

Look at his bio and look at his posting history, Put two and two together. It's not that hard to figure out.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 17, 2013)

I leave Dims from time to time... and then I return... You always return.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 17, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Look at his bio and look at his posting history, Put two and two together. It's not that hard to figure out.



Yep, no doubt his wife found out.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 17, 2013)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yep, no doubt his wife found out.



But in all fairness, you can post here, tell everyone here you're married, tell your spouse you post here....have complete and full disclosure...and problems can still pop up. 

However, when your every other post did not consists of you ogling the ladies on the Paysite Board....you're just asking for trouble with the SO.


----------



## tonynyc (May 17, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> But in all fairness, you can post here, tell everyone here you're married, tell your spouse you post here....have complete and full disclosure...and problems can still pop up.
> 
> However, when your every other post did not consists of you ogling the ladies on the Paysite Board....you're just asking for trouble with the SO.



*I think trouble has arrived... the OP has some explaining to do - to the wife and family pooch....
*


----------



## NYCGabriel (May 17, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Look at his bio and look at his posting history, Put two and two together. It's not that hard to figure out.



a real winner... holy crap


----------



## MattB (May 17, 2013)

Hiyeeeeeee! Remember me? I used to post here earlier today, but now I'm back! I see some familiar faces are still here. Kewl!


----------



## Webmaster (May 17, 2013)

I think he didn't know that Dims is a bit like the Hotel California; you can check out anytime you want, but you can never leave.


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 18, 2013)

Great. That will eliminate some of the HMU private messages. 

"U got facebook?"

Not.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 18, 2013)

I left Dims. For bagels. Then I came back. Then I left again. For pizza. Then I came back. Then I left again because I had to get my hair done. Then I came back. Then I found this thread and realized we haven't had a really good flounce in YEARS. More drama. Please.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 18, 2013)

NYCGabriel said:


> a real winner... holy crap




But was there a chicken dinner?


----------



## NYCGabriel (May 18, 2013)

HAH! it looks like he came back. according to his profile, he returned early this morning. oh lordy.


----------



## Dromond (May 18, 2013)

I hope wifey isn't snooping his browser history.


----------



## Marlayna (May 19, 2013)

shadowmaker87 said:


> I'm leaving Dims for good ; as in delting my account on here!


I'd like to know why, just for the sake of curiosity... but maybe you're already gone.


----------



## azerty (May 19, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> I left Dims. For bagels. Then I came back. Then I left again. For pizza. Then I came back. Then I left again because I had to get my hair done. Then I came back. Then I found this thread and realized we haven't had a really good flounce in YEARS. More drama. Please.



Lol, well said


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 19, 2013)

NYCGabriel said:


> HAH! it looks like he came back. according to his profile, he returned early this morning. oh lordy.



Of course, they always come back, just to see how many members have posted, begging them not to do it. Just like everyone did here.  :doh:



shadowmaker87 said:


> I'm leaving Dims for good ; as in *delting* my account on here!



Tony, I'm surprised you didn't pick up on this...So many shoulder jokes to be made. I mean, you'd need some serious delts to carry that kind of awesomeness around 24/7!


----------



## tonynyc (May 19, 2013)

daddyoh70 said:


> Of course, they always come back, just to see how many members have posted, begging them not to do it. Just like everyone did here.  :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony, I'm surprised you didn't pick up on this...So many shoulder jokes to be made. I mean, you'd need some serious delts to carry that kind of awesomeness around 24/7!



*Y*ou are definiely worthy of "Deltoid Reps" for catching that one Daddyoh70 - summoning the terminator is always a good thing...


----------



## tonynyc (May 19, 2013)

NYCGabriel said:


> HAH! it looks like he came back. according to his profile, he returned early this morning. oh lordy.



This is starting to resemble that "State Farm" Ad...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 19, 2013)

daddyoh70 said:


> Of course, they always come back, just to see how many members have posted, begging them not to do it. Just like everyone did here.  :doh:



This is the web version of a wake.


----------



## AuntHen (May 19, 2013)

Scorsese86 said:


> I leave Dims from time to time... and then I return... You always return.




or just *lurk*. booowahhhhahahaha <evil grin>


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 19, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> or just *lurk*. booowahhhhahahaha <evil grin>



Yeah, that's for sure


----------



## mimosa (May 19, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> I left Dims. *For bagels*. Then I came back. Then I left again. For pizza. Then I came back. Then I left again because I had to get my hair done. Then I came back. Then I found this thread and realized we haven't had a really good flounce in YEARS. More drama. Please.



After "bagels", I couldn't read anything else. Now I am thinking of toasted bagels with cream cheese. Mmmmm yeahh...:eat2:

On a different note.....

I am thankful to everyone here for teaching me to love my body. <3 

So I have nothing bad to say to this person or to anyone here in Dimensions.

:happy:


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (May 19, 2013)




----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 28, 2013)

MillyLittleMonster said:


>




I freakin LOVE Dawson's Creek for life but that was the worse cry ever! lol. Sorry James.


----------

